# Vizsla not wanting to have any business with non-neutered males



## malessard (Aug 1, 2011)

This is a great forum, I've just come across it looking for an answer for what I think is a problem with my male Vizsla!

He is almost 3y.o., great companion, gets tons of exercise, feeds on raw meaty bones and veggies, is hardly ever left alone (few hours at a time 3 times a week), gets attention and affection and is very balanced everytime we meet other dogs either on the street or at the park. He is playful with other dogs. He is submissive and acts accordingly upon walking in a new dog park.

Here is the hiccup; if a non-neutered male is in the playing area, he will make a "humming" noise and the hair on his back will stick up and his tail drops between his legs. If the dog leaves his immediate surrounding, he stops but will always be checking him from a distance and will not start to play again with his buddies until the stranger has left the park.

If the dog stays around, he will lunge and bark but never bites as he never touches them. Sometimes the other dog is not even dominant at all and seems surprised by his reaction. I have even seen dogs that insisted on playing with him even after being "hummed" at for a solid 5 - 10 minutes. At some point Seamus (my guy) forgets about the "balls" and starts playing but it takes a very very persistent dog for that to happen. 

This behavior never occurs with a neutered dog dominant or not. 

I've tried many different approaches to ease this situation but I haven't gotten to the right one just yet. 

Any tips on how to correct the situation as it seems to kill his fun at the park? 

PS Seamus is neutered since he is 1yo


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/12/history-and-misconceptions-of-dominance.html

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html

Welcome to the forum. I often will just reference a post on my blog. Sometimes they apply and sometimes they don't. A lot of good people here and welcome.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## malessard (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Rod - Thinking exactly what you wrote in your blog about owning a Vizsla in a city, we have just moved out to the country side to have an easy access to nature at its best. 

We no longer go in dog parks but am still very curious as to the reasons he would get irritated (antropomorphism, agreed) around non-fixed males. Some say our dog's illnesses and ailments are a projection of the owners' which in this case kinda scares me if it's true


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.cesarsway.com/askcesar/overexcitement/Unneutered-Dogs-Not-Making-Friends#comment-11402


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

^good post
The only thing about living in the country that would help this situation is the fact that you'll meet less dogs...

Maybe we're lucky that there are so many ravines, trails, and parks in our city. Mischa gets to experience city life and country freedom just steps from our front door. 
That being said, I really disagree with Rods blog post about city dogs sounding underprivileged. It's up to us as owners to create a balanced life for our dogs regardless of where we live. 

I know some people think it's terrible to have such a high energy dog in the city, but they are social animals and keeping them away from other dogs is no solution in my opinion. It's all about figuring out how to show leadership so he doesn't have to be afraid of an intact dog. 

I think I would attempt to befriend someone with a well behaved intact male and invite them over my home so the dogs could interact in a safe place, and the fearful dog could slowly learn that the scent he's picking up on isn't a threat.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yes, indeed, I know city dogs that fare very well. Bottom line, we have to spend time with them. 
True, I seek out grass over pavement, even while biking, but there are lots of places here to do just that. 
I have a friend who bikes with his GSP on pavement only because he's too lazy to trim his nails (not nice IMO). 
Sam is around us all the time and he often goes on the treadmill (no incline 4MPH 20-30min/session). On hot humid days it's too much to run outside.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am just picturing that puppy in your avatar loping along on the treadmill!!! ;D

Even on a really hot day, remember that a walk is often not only as much about physical stimulation as it is about mental stimulation. I find even a slow on lead walk will satisfy my V & GSP. It's about getting out and exploring their environment. Knowing their surroundings. Seeing, smelling and hearing different stuff. Finding a new dead bird, lizard, worm piece of dog poo, dog wee or whatever. 

It's been horribly cold and wet here in Melbourne lately. We have had record rainfalls for 12 months and this winter has been wet and very cold, with the ski fields having a cracking season so far. But, without fail, we are out for at least two walks a day, three if possible. During the peak of summer, I just take a foldable water bowl and a bottle of water with me. If we don't find a water hole, creek, dam or river on the walk, then halfway, we stop under a tree and have a little drink. No biggie. But we always go out somewhere. I find less things chewed to bits in the back yard while I am at work when this regime is followed too!!


----------



## malessard (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Mischa - Indeed Seamus has never lacked stimulation while living in the city. That being said now that we live in the country side he loves it. We have come across two vizslas and he's played with them tons. I like the idea of brining in a balanced unneutered dog in the house to let him see and feel and smeel that it can be safe. Unforuntately, I don't know of many unneutered dogs as we live here longer perhaps we'll run into some neighbours that own one of those therapy dog!

I have another question. The etiquette may be that I should start a new discussion but I'll try my luck here. Seamus used to be fine in the car and slept through any ride. Now he shakes sometimes for no apparent reasons and most times if he feels a vibration coming either from motor bikes, trucks, unneven roads (god knows we have tons in Quebec) and I've done the cesar ignoring the behavior but it's not going away and it even seems to be getting worse. Any idea or tips on how to handle this. He doesn't even want to get in the car anymore and our lifestyles makes it so we have to drive around a fair bit so finding a solution is of utmost importance for his health.

Thanks everyone for the post, I will go and read the cesar article right now.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> I have another question. The etiquette may be that I should start a new discussion but I'll try my luck here. Seamus used to be fine in the car and slept through any ride. Now he shakes sometimes for no apparent reasons and most times if he feels a vibration coming either from motor bikes, trucks, unneven roads (god knows we have tons in Quebec) and I've done the cesar ignoring the behavior but it's not going away and it even seems to be getting worse. Any idea or tips on how to handle this. He doesn't even want to get in the car anymore and our lifestyles makes it so we have to drive around a fair bit so finding a solution is of utmost importance for his health.


Bailey loves car rides, Chloe puts up with them. 90% of the time they go in the car is that we are going into the hills for a walk so they associate the car with good times ahead.

I have "pita pocket" sleeping bags (find on my blog) in the back of the Jeep and if it is early they crawl in them and sleep. I think it makes them feel safe. We don't use crates in our Jeep Liberty (safety-wise I should but I don't) so they have access to being close. They trade off riding shotgun.

Hope that was of some help.

RBD


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

redbirddog said:


> > I have another question. The etiquette may be that I should start a new discussion but I'll try my luck here. Seamus used to be fine in the car and slept through any ride. Now he shakes sometimes for no apparent reasons and most times if he feels a vibration coming either from motor bikes, trucks, unneven roads (god knows we have tons in Quebec) and I've done the cesar ignoring the behavior but it's not going away and it even seems to be getting worse. Any idea or tips on how to handle this. He doesn't even want to get in the car anymore and our lifestyles makes it so we have to drive around a fair bit so finding a solution is of utmost importance for his health.
> 
> 
> Bailey loves car rides, Chloe puts up with them. 90% of the time they go in the car is that we are going into the hills for a walk so they associate the car with good times ahead.
> ...


We basically only have Mischa in the car to take her to cool places, but for the longest time she would get very anxious. She was always better in my truck as it's got a smoother ride than our car, but we put a soft crate and blanket in the car for a while to let her feel more secure. It was a slow process but it was steady progress. 
Plan on it taking months, not days. The calmer you are about the situation, I bet the quicker your dog forgets that it was ever afraid.

If your dog won't even get in the car you have to make just the act of getting in fun, and don't even drive anywhere yet. Just in and out and head back inside or for a walk. Use treats or toys or gentle pushing or all of the above, but you have to get the dog to go in on it's own. The next step would be starting the car and turning it off. The step after that would be a short drive. Keep it all short and fun.

My g/f bought a fancy rear seat cover from bowser with a built in cushion, and Mischa jumps in quicker than ever now!  That might help you as well.


----------



## malessard (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the food for thought and activities to plan! 
I like the idea to get him in the car and then out and go for a walk and gradually build it up.

Off to feed him after his swim in the lake

MA


----------

